# Can anyone reconmend me to a a good indepth video on cabriole legs?



## abecruse (May 14, 2013)

Or maybe a website. I want to make some cabriole legs. Thank you


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I made one a while back and posted it on my youtube channel.


----------

